# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  externe Dateien per zusammengesetztem Link auslesen

## Kriegerdaemon

Hallo Leute,

folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mehrere Dateien in einem Verzeichnisbaum nach folgendem Muster:
x:\Member\Name_1\Excelfile2022.xlsx
x:\Member\Name_2\Excelfile2022.xlsx
x:\Member\Name_3\Excelfile2022.xlsx
usw.
In einem dieser Verzeichnisse habe ich eine weitere (andere) Datei mit folgendem Inhalt:
Zelle A1: "Name_1"
Zelle A2: "Name_2"
Zelle A3: "Name_3"

Au?erdem in einer weiteren Zelle den Namen des Tabellenblatts, die in den jeweiligen Zieldateien existiert.
Zelle M1: Tabellenblattname

In den Zellen dahinter moechte ich gern eine Zelle in den jeweiligen Dateien auslesen.
Dazu moechte ich folgende Strings verknuepfen:
1. "x:\Member"
2. den Zellinhalt von A1, A2, A3 usw.
3. "\Excelfile2022.xlsx"
4. den Namen des Tabellenblatts (also Zelle M1)
5. Eine bestimmte Zelle, z.B. "B2"

Den ganzen String kann ich ganz einfach mit VERKETTEN zusammenbasteln aber die Zelle (z.B. per INDEX) krige ich nicht angesprochen.
Kann mir da mal jemand mit dem Syntax helfen?

----------


## oeldere

Vielleicht konnen Sie besser alle Daten in 1 Datei aufnehmen.

Denn brauchen Sie nur 1 Datei um zu analysieren.

----------

